

SF City College offers class naming rights - anigbrowl
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2009/06/21/BA7N18930O.DTL

======
byrneseyeview
What does Madoff have to do with this story?

~~~
anigbrowl
Nothing. It's commentary on my part on the the possibility of ironic
unforeseen outcomes. Sorry, I didn't realize this might be misleading.

(post-edit: Original title was 'Bernie Madoff Financial Accounting? SF City
College...')

------
gojomo
Great idea. Amazed it's happening in anti-ads, anti-money SF.

